# Did Mont Kill the Classifieds??



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

It was here yesterday...? & Now.....:ac550: Mabey im still hungover from Newyears.. 

Oxx..


----------



## nutt4outdoors (Aug 26, 2004)

That makes two of use!!


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

and the sports smack forum 

oh well - no big loss


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I think they got probed last night.*

The perp got through the claymores, but were held off by small arms fire!


----------



## Clark Griswald (Nov 14, 2006)

Like a candle in the wind


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Checik this link for all the answers.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/announcement.php?f=6&announcementid=22


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

good gravy...sorry you have to go through the **** mont..


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

And what happened to the Jungle and the sports forum? Hoping its my browzer.

Edit - sorry - read the deal. Unbelievable.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

You can still get there by going to www.2coolclassifieds.com just not sure if they are still active or not because I haven't been able to find a way to reply to any of the adds. I'm waitin on a response from Mont right now.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I saw that 2..But the Classifieds...Oh Lawd...Thats my 2nd favorite place in the world to go to...sad4sm

Oxx...:headknock



WilliamH said:


> Checik this link for all the answers.
> 
> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/announcement.php?f=6&announcementid=22


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

The classifieds were one of the boards cut. Along with Sports, Politics and Fishing reports.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

the jungle is gone..... that sucks. I guess that is what will happen when people take things on a message board too seriously. 

I can't believe Mont was getting threatened...what's this world coming to


----------



## Boatmann (Aug 2, 2006)

That's a shame that people have to abuse such a wonderful website as this one. I don't blame Mont at all, what-so-ever. Family comes first!


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Ok neckdeep, maybe 975 posts was a bit too much.
Mont, we were just doing a little sparring, hope we weren't part of the problem.


----------



## sea isle john (Jun 23, 2004)

Read Mont's post, too bad some people spoil a good thing. I just want to say thanks to Mont for sponsoring this as long as he did, I found a lot of bargains.

SO, HERE IT IS, THANKS.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Classifieds are still alive, at the moment:
http://2coolclassifieds.com


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Well if its got to go..Then I guess we'll all get by without it..
((((((Im sorry this has become a PIMA -pain in monts arse..)))))
Thanks for letting us have our fun while it lasted..

Oxx..


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Family Threats*

Dang Mont, I sure have enjoyed my times here at 2cool, great Site, thanks for having me...For those OTHER folks that are making life difficult for you and your family, I,ll pray for them...

Thanks Mont Sincerely Marc J. Carey


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

(no sports) Dang it - just when the Mav's were taking over and getting their act together. 

this will save spurs fan a lot of abuse


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

notthatdeep said:


> Classifieds are still alive, at the moment:
> http://2coolclassifieds.com


Notice the locks on all the various lines. The classifieds have been closed.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The classifieds will be completely shut down by the end of the day, forever.

I will be contacting the sponsors there, and they will be treated well. They can either have their money back or I will run their banners here for the same amount of time as I would there, for no additional money.

There is also a one strike rule here from now on. No warnings, no hints, one strike and you are out.


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

New Year, New Rules, Sad to see the Classifieds gone, but maybe I will Have my life back and save me some money!!! As I have bought 2 boats, guns, and many other items, I was actually in the process of buying a third boat, ?


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*Looks like this might have alot to do with it!!*

http://2coolclassifieds.com/showthread.php?p=37985#post37985

Great site it's ashame there are people in the world who can't get right.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

It is truely a shame that there are those that would use threats of violence in an open board as a means of resolving disaggreements. Mont, thanks for memories and the opportunity to post. Protect your family and yourself. Thanks!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah the Conservation Crossfire is gone too. What a shame. Did someone's toes get stepped on too many times ? And for shure I am not speaking of Montes cuz his does all the time.

Charlie


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, no more jungle and sports forum. that's sad.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I love this sight and I think the decision to eliminate the Sports and Jungle forum are a good thing. While I got caught up in some of the discussions it seemed to take away from the reason most of frequent this website--MEET GREAT PEOPLE AND TALK FISHING! That is what makes this place special.

There are plenty of other forums out there to discuss politics and sports...


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Time to get back to fishing and hunting news


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

*Say it isn't so.........*

So no more fishing reports either? Well, it was fun while it lasted. I've enjoyed the site ever since I joined. Too bad it will be a thing of the pass, maybe it will be back. Let's hope so. Thanks Mont.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

once again the knuckleheads ruin it for everybody. thanks for all you do Mont.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> So no more fishing reports either? Well, it was fun while it lasted. I've enjoyed the site ever since I joined. Too bad it will be a thing of the pass, maybe it will be back. Let's hope so. Thanks Mont.


Read pelicans post please.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=101945http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=101952


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*Here's the User names this guy ran under*

http://2coolclassifieds.com/search.php?searchid=37955

Look for the phone number 281-924-0104


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Mont. thanks again for having such a great sight. Sorry to hear about the arses that have been causing so much trouble. I have some extra anchor's and rope we can use to put these arses as crab bait, just kidding. Just really makes me mad that people can't act like *CIVILIZED *adults. Just shine your beam into the sky and we will be there to help.
Yakfishin


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 19, 2006)

*thanks mont*

This was my favorite site to visit and horse trade. I will miss it dearly. Thanks for the opportunity to visit this site mont and meet new friends. Robert....


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Mont said:


> There is also a one strike rule here from now on. No warnings, no hints, one strike and you are out.


here! here!

that's great!....... (i hope to see it enforced)

so sorry to hear about your troubles

it's a dog-gone shame some folk find it necessary to act the way they do

ruins a good a thing for everyone


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

No doubt.. 2 out of 4 forums i frequent whacked. Ah well, maybe i'll find time to actually do something other than sit here reading. LOL
Thanks, Hop


----------



## HEAVYDUTYCHEVY (Aug 3, 2005)

God Bless the Classified Section. 

Ive been able to purchase some items I will treasure all my life including a Ruger Red Label O/U, a Marlin .30-.30, a disk cooker, 4 wheeler tires, a deer lease.....
H3LL, I could go on and on....


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

i hope at least the classifieds comes back always cked it everyday.sorry to hear 
about all the problems you had mont.please bring it back.jay


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Folks,
These boards have grown at a tremendous rate and attracted a number of scumbags. Those same scumbags ruined it for everyone.

Mont,
I'm sorry I supported the Jungle.


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

I think we are all missing the point here. It's no longer about sports sections, classifieds or general fishing. Obviously it has gotten to the point that Mont feels his familys safety and security are at stake, hence the......."Anyone coming by my house would be well advised to call first".

Mont- I am ex-law enforcement and have several law enforcement contacts if you need advice, support or all of the above contact me. Thanks for all you have done, hopefully we can help you out.


----------



## On A Mission (May 24, 2004)

Mont said:


> The classifieds will be completely shut down by the end of the day, forever.
> 
> I will be contacting the sponsors there, and they will be treated well. They can either have their money back or I will run their banners here for the same amount of time as I would there, for no additional money.
> 
> There is also a one strike rule here from now on. No warnings, no hints, one strike and you are out.


Not to get off the subject...But in another Thread Monty ask for wishes for 2007.....

Thought about this for awhile and what I would wish for is

For Everyone to quit making life so COMPLICATED! 
Life is Complicated enough without each us of making it harder....

From the looks of things I think thats what Monty is doing! (I can't blame him)

Monty you have my full support and if there is anything I can do just let me know.

Dan


----------



## Spencer Corte (Sep 7, 2006)

WilliamH said:


> Checik this link for all the answers.
> 
> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/announcement.php?f=6&announcementid=22


what the heck guys, this is supposed to be a fun place for people like us to go.This site has been very good to find info. and meet new people who like the samethings as I do.The classifieds where one of the many great things on this site and now its gone because people have no clue on how to conduct themselves on the net.We should all be thanking Mont for not shutting the whole thing down, so Mont thank you and sorry that you had to go through this.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

another link that has a few answers:

http://www.2coolclassifieds.com/showthread.php?p=37985#post37985


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

*Too many idiots ruin the site...*

Or something like that. Sorry for your troubles Mont. This is the best site I have ever been on, and the only site I check on daily. I have no clue as to what it takes to keep this site up and running, but I do appreciate the efforts by you and the moderators. I certainly respect any decision you make as to how it is run, and I wish you and your family only the best in the New Year.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*What's next??*

Next you can't even walk your dog in the park.

Told you that guy was an idiot. LOL


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Who is Kip?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

:headknock Carefull ....He might be Lurk'n & Lookin for a Head to hang off his porch..



Fishin-Inc said:


> Told you that guy was an idiot. LOL


----------



## "Speck Dr." (May 4, 2006)

It does not sound right to shut down a few boards over this guy.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Speck Dr. said:


> It does not sound right to shut down a few boards over this guy.


There is no "right or wrong" about it.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Its Monts Call & He's the Boss..If he says Jump..Do it..dont ask..why
Respect his athority

Oxx..


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*Just let us know.......*

and we'll be over Mont.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

WilliamH said:


> Checik this link for all the answers.
> 
> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/announcement.php?f=6&announcementid=22


Look at the date on that post. 2004?

Never mind!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

TomCat said:


> Look at the date on that post. 2004?


that date is the date (upper right) is the date a user registered on the site.

the date a post is made is on the upper left


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Look at the date on that post. 2004?


Thats his join date look on the left upper corner


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm sorry to here that Mont...........can't stand for people to be so STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

TomCat said:


> Look at the date on that post. 2004?


That was the join date. The thread date is 1/03/07


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

*Gosh, I don't know where to start*

I've posted many times about all that 2cool and the classifieds mean to me. I won't rehash it all. Mont and the mods go through a mountain of garbage to keep these places clean and good for us all. When the scum of the earth get to doing what they do to mess great things up for the good people, it just makes me mad. Nothing makes me angrier than thinking what Mont must be going through when he works so hard to give us all something that has been such a blessing in our lives.

I'm one day on solid foods after a week of illness. I can barely stand for long, but I sure could muster up the adrenoline to kick this turd in the keester. I love the classifieds, but if Mont says it is not worth having to deal with the garbage of the earth, I am going to agree with him. You can only push a good man so far. I just wish I could do something to help.

This jerk is probably sitting there laughing that he brought a site down. I'd sure love to teach him a lesson. I hope the classifieds can survive, but I support Mont 100% in whatever he does. I know I'd be a lot poorer in myriad ways without the TTMB and the Classifieds. Who would ever have thought a web site could change my life the way this one has.

I know it doesn't do much, but I just wanted to voice my support for the Big Man. - Coach


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

*Sad State of affairs*

Mont,
I read where you said you won't be answering any more e-mails, so I won't look for a reply.
I have read this site at least everyday for the past year (at least), and have always enjoyed most of the boards. Some of the posters rubbed me the wrong way, but that is what makes people different. I still don't have to like them.
Many people on this site helped me through some very tough times, and those times aren't over yet, so I am hoping that I will still be able to read their posts, and maybe post up myself from time to time.
Thanks for allowing me to be a small part of the 2cool gang for a little while. You and the Mods always did a fine job of keeping a handle on things when some people got out of line. I really don't know what caused all this, I guess I am not supposed too, but thanks for a good site that we all enjoyed.
Tinman
TACLA14272C


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Mont, You are the man. I've been on this site since it was yellow, and in the last couple of years and much more so in the last year saw the changes in the make up of the board. Too many outsiders whose primary interest was not fishing but rabble rousing and scamming. I knew it must be a problem when you bounced the classified to another server. I really wondered hom much longer it would last when guys in New Jersey started putting their boats on the classified. Gonna miss the classified. I was a great venue for local recreational fishermen to sell and trade hunting and fishing items, but I could see that it had become so much more. Shame that you were not able to sell the classified domain and make some money. Tex


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry to see it come to this ....... but Family first -- Thanks Mont, I truly enjoyed this place. Good luck to you and yours in the future.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Try over at the www.********************* its a pretty big group of people and alot of classifieds, fishing reports ect.. mostly freshwater but the saltwater fishing forum has been getting more popluar recently. Anyhow the classifieds are as busy there as they were here.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Threaten Mont????????????? Dang dude this guy must be a HUGE %@&%*@##%&!!!!!!!

Lock and load, screw em all!!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

HAY KIP MY NAME IS CROCKER.... I'M EASY TO FIND, ANY TIME YOU NEED HELP PULLING YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR *****$ JUST CALL ME.... BIG BOY.... I MEAN..boy...281-787-3783 24 HRS A DAY....


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

ccrocker1313, Your support of Mont and 2Coolfishing is appreciated, but calling the offender out as you did lowers you to his level. It is this kind of language (against Mont) that led to the problem in the first place!

Please, everyone, be positive and supportive of what you value here, but do not insult or further incite the person(s) who has caused this problem in the first place. :cheers:

:rybka:


ccrocker1313 said:


> HAY KIP MY NAME IS CROCKER.... I'M EASY TO FIND, ANY TIME YOU NEED HELP PULLING YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR *****$ JUST CALL ME.... BIG BOY.... I MEAN..boy...281-787-3783 24 HRS A DAY....


----------



## Tex (Oct 18, 2004)

*OMG no fishing reports!!!!!!!!!!!*

I can't even wrap my mind around not seeing the fishing reports everyday. Now what am I gonna do at work??????????

Seriously, I'm totally bummed about this.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Yea, but its how we all feel though. It is hard to refrain.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Tex said:


> I can't even wrap my mind around not seeing the fishing reports everyday. Now what am I gonna do at work??????????
> 
> Seriously, I'm totally bummed about this.


Read the general fishing discussion forum. Thats where they will be.


----------

